# hive jdbc driver configuration



## vinodkr.spw (Nov 28, 2013)

hi 
I have a problem in loading hive drivers in spagobi server i am getting the following error,
The following items have errors:

Table (id = 30):
+ An exception occurred during processing. Please see the following message for details:
Cannot open the connection for the driver: org.eclipse.birt.report.data.oda.hive.
org.eclipse.birt.report.data.oda.jdbc.JDBCException: Cannot load JDBC Driver class: org.apache.hadoop.hive.jdbc.HiveDriver.

i have put my hive drivers in tomcat lib folder but i still get this error


----------



## vinodkr.spw (Nov 28, 2013)

*spagoBI server with hive configuration*

how to configure hive with spagoBI server


----------



## vinodkr.spw (Nov 28, 2013)

*spagoBI hsql config with hive*

i want to u hive with spagobi server 
how to config spagoBI server hsql with hive.
can anybody suggest me how to do it.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Please do not post multiple times for the same question . . I have merged your threads here


----------

